# trikot ne´n tick zu  zu groß.



## johanna07 (26. November 2011)

hallo.
hab gerade meine trikot´s  für nächste saison  bekommen und festgestellt das sie mir vorallem an den armabschlüßen ne´n tick zu groß sind. die nächstkleinere größe ist mir aber dummerweiße wieder zu klein. 
gehen trikots eigentlich beim ersten waschen noch ein bisschen ein? 
wäre nett wenn mir da einer einen tip  geben kann!


----------



## kreuziger (26. November 2011)

hatte das problem auch erst vor kurzem.  aber ist vielleicht ein anreiz mal wieder was für den oberkörper zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (26. November 2011)

Wenn Du die richtig wäscht, gehen die nicht ein!
Bei uns heißt das "Einlaufen", eingehen? Blumen gehen ein, aber Klamotten
Wenn Du die so wäscht, dass die einlaufen können, sind se kaputt. 
Halt Dich an kreuzigers Tipp


----------



## urmel511 (26. November 2011)

Beim waschen nicht, aber ein Trockner kann da Wunder bewirken  (Frau ist da wohl etwas abgebrühter als Mann ...) zumindest habe ich so schon etliche meiner Sportklamotten passend auf meine Größe bekommen .


----------



## Sir Galahad (27. November 2011)




----------



## johanna07 (27. November 2011)

urmel511 schrieb:


> Beim waschen nicht, aber ein Trockner kann da Wunder bewirken  (Frau ist da wohl etwas abgebrühter als Mann ...) zumindest habe ich so schon etliche meiner Sportklamotten passend auf meine Größe bekommen .



aha, trockner ist schonmal vorhanden. wielang muß denn da so ein teil rein und  bei welchem  programm? nicht das ich das trikot  dann aus  dem trockner  hole und es dann einer  barbipuppe passt.
wie  gesagt es soll nur ein wenig enger sitzen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. November 2011)

Moin,
ich wäre da nicht so experementierfreudig, meist sind die Radklamotten sehr teuer!
Wenn ich da an meine Klamotten denke, ich nutze gerne Assos, würde ich mit dem Zeug nicht experementieren wollen!
Wenn nur das Armbund zu locker ist, lass es halt abnähen!


----------



## urmel511 (27. November 2011)

johanna07 schrieb:


> aha, trockner ist schonmal vorhanden. wielang muß denn da so ein teil rein und  bei welchem  programm? nicht das ich das trikot  dann aus  dem trockner  hole und es dann einer  barbipuppe passt.
> wie  gesagt es soll nur ein wenig enger sitzen.




Ich nehme da immer die Einstellung "Schranktrocken" und "schonen", "Baumwolle". Ist ein 90 minuten Programm. Nach ca 15 - 30 minuten gucke ich dann das erste mal usw ... 

Barbiepuppe hatte ich noch nie . Mein Problem ist, das Frauensportsachen für mich immer zu klein und zu eng sind und ich somit auf Herrenklamotten ausweichen muß, die dann aber meist einen Tick zu groß sind. Nach dem Trockner passt es dann perfekt .


----------



## Deleted 134590 (27. November 2011)

Er schreibt, dass die Trikots vor allem am Armbund einen Tick zu groß sind!
Wenn er seine Trikots jetzt "schrumpftrocknet" dann passen sie am Armbund und der Rest ist dann zu klein, oder


----------



## DerJoe (27. November 2011)

Also wenn die Dinger mit Wärme einlaufen (habe ich selbst noch nicht festgestellt), und er die Wärme nur punktuell aufbringt, z.b. mittels Fön, sollte das doch klappen. Ein Versuch wäre es wert.


----------

